# affordable 24-hour watch with 12 on top?



## heyman8

I really like the idea of a 24 hour watch, but prefer watches with the 12 on top. Most have 24/0 on top and I've only been able to find a few that have the 12 on top. I went to one of the websites on the 
'sticky' note on the 24 hour watches forum (one of the was an 'Erbe' watch and the other was from an Italian watch maker (i think) and couldn't understand the website I was forwarded on to) and saw only two watches (but couldn't find any online dealers that carried the watches!)

Any thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aai

maybe timedesign can help you out.

http://timedesign.biz/home_e.html?erbe_e.html

click erbe left menu
andré


----------



## Dennis Smith

Howdy,
Of course, "affordable" is subjective. If you gave a price range we could help more.
Still, the cheapest 12 on tops I've seen recently are these from Forte.
I don't know anything about the brand, but at less than $80 it might be worth a try.

http://www.aaawatchclub.com/24_hour_dial.html


----------



## allaboutmusic

You could try Utinam.


----------



## heyman8

I really like the Forte! Anyone happen to know the case diameter dimensions? Hopefully somewhere around 40/42, but something tells me it may be closer to 38...If anyone has one, please let me know!


----------



## heyman8

That Utinam is pretty sweet too. Any US dealers that you know of? I searched and found some French retailer/sites...


----------



## allaboutmusic

heyman8 said:


> That Utinam is pretty sweet too. Any US dealers that you know of? I searched and found some French retailer/sites...


I ordered directly from them via the website.


----------



## MikeRoss

allaboutmusic said:


> I ordered directly from them via the website.


That is a sweet look'n watch...please post a review and pics when you get it.

Mike


----------



## allaboutmusic

MikeRoss said:


> That is a sweet look'n watch...please post a review and pics when you get it.
> 
> Mike



https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=92518


----------



## PaulGT3

I dont know how affordable but this IS pretty nice


----------



## rationaltime

heyman8,

Here is an option for a 24 hour watch with "12" at the top
of the dial.

+ Look at the top of this page, and click on "Sponsors".
+ Scroll about half way down the new page, and click
on the blue and white "ISLANDWATCH".
+ Look on the left side of the new page, and click on
"Messerschmitt".
+ Scroll about half way down the new page, and look
on the right side for "ME108DR-24".

There is a similar Tauchmeister watch. Long Island
Watch is a dealer, but they don't show those. You
might give them a call.

Thanks,
rationaltime

[disclaimer: I have no relationship to Long Island
Watch, and have not purchased from them.]


----------

